# New from Louisiana Pics Added to my reply!!



## BellesMom (Apr 4, 2005)

I am a proud mom to 7 kitties!!! 2 are a little over a year old and 5 are brand new kittins. Im looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

7! That's great! Welcome to you and your big fur family!


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow!! Indeed. 

Welcome and would love to see pics if available.


----------



## BellesMom (Apr 4, 2005)

Heres a picture of Princess











Heres a pic of Belle she is the mommy to the kittens (My hubby brought her to get spayed , she jumped out the car and ran off...she came back pregnant....as soon as the kittens are weaned I am bringing her in a carrier)








And here are my 5 day old babies!!!!








[/img]

I also have 2 dogs who are scared of my cats and a 5 yr old who wants to be a vet!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!

Beautiful cute kittens!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

what a cut mommey and kittens. And princess on the back of the computer chair!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Belle is so beautiful, and so are the kittens. Princess is also a cutie. Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're all beautiful and welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh! I see little white feeties on some of those kittens!  They're just adorable.

Beautiful cats!

Lisa


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I'm new too!  Your babies are very beautiful! Lisa & Sash


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

